

Tell HN: Google: "Keyword Tool will no longer be available" - mazsa

&quot;[...] in the next few months. To get keyword ideas, try the new Keyword Planner, which makes keyword research even easier.&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;adwords.google.com&#x2F;o&#x2F;Targeting&#x2F;Explorer
======
ereckers
Not a big deal. You just get access to a better tool through your Adwords
account.

